# Old Grain



## Busboy (21/3/07)

I've had some crushed grain in the fridge for six months now. Originally it was vacuum packed, but now the air has got in to the pack. My question is; can I still use it or should I chuck it? It seems a shame to chuck it, but if it's no good for brewing I have no choice.. What's the verdict?


----------



## Barry (21/3/07)

Good Day
Chew some. If it is still friable/crunchy it is AOK IMHO.


----------



## Ross (21/3/07)

As Barry said  - should be fine...

cheers Ross


----------



## Fents (21/3/07)

I had a crushed bag sitting there for 3 months before i got off my lazy ass and started brewing again. Turned out fine and it wasnt vacumm packed just sealed in a normal bag.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/3/07)

I store my cracked grains in a bin sealed in a cupboard at room temp, some of it is like 12 months old, never had a drama with it.


----------



## Busboy (21/3/07)

Thanks for your quick replies, guys. It looks fine, so I thought it may be OK. I'm happy to know I can still use it. Cheers!


----------

